
ClojureScript + VueJS: Why so painful? - sillysaurus3
http://mnn.github.io/blog/en/2017/Rant-about-experience-with-VueJS-ClojureScript-Pug/
======
sillysaurus3
Does anyone know how to get ClojureScript working with VueJS? Specifically
with .vue files?

I want to be able to write:

    
    
      <template>
        ... some HTML ...
      </template>
    
      <script lang="cls">
      (def app (js/Vue. (js-obj "el" "#app"
                                "data" (js-obj "message" "Hello Vue!"
                                               "articles" articles
                                               ))))
      </script>
    
      <style lang="stylus">
      ... some scoped CSS ...
      </style>
    

Turns out, this is really hard! What's the proper way to set this up?

I'm surprised ClojureScript doesn't have a Webpack loader. People have been
asking about it:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/clojurescript/HNuYCf...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/clojurescript/HNuYCfPRtQw)
(May 2017)

Is this fundamentally a bad idea for some reason?

ClojureScript devcards are awesome:
[https://github.com/bhauman/devcards](https://github.com/bhauman/devcards)

[http://rigsomelight.com/devcards/#!/devdemos.core](http://rigsomelight.com/devcards/#!/devdemos.core)

But if ClojureScript can't integrate with Webpack, it seems like a no-go. Is
it possible?

(The `(js/Vue. (js-obj ...` is annoying, but macros can easily fix that.)

